# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: De prijzen van de geneeskundige zorg is te hoog en niet overzichtelijk

## Leontien

Wie weet hoeveel je zorgverzekeraar betaalt als je bij de huisarts bent geweest? En als je naar het ziekenhuis gaat, weet je dan hoeveel de zorg kost en of je verschillende keuzes hebt met welke kosten? 

Dus de stelling van deze maand is:

De prijzen van de geneeskundige zorg is te hoog en niet overzichtelijk

Geef hieronder je mening!!!!!

----------


## MargoBoots

Helemaal mee eens. De consument MOET weten wat alles kost om zodoende zelf verantwoordelijkheid te kunnen nemen over zorg diensten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Voorheen was ik particulier verzekerd en wist ik precies hoeveel ik moest betalen na een bezoek aan de tandarts, huisarts ed, maar nu met het nieuwe stelsel is het allemaal duurder, onduidelijk/onoverzichtelijk wat wel en niet vergoed wordt en wat het allemaal kost. Ze verzinnen ook steeds nieuwe pakketten en diensten/medicijnen worden uit de basisverzekering gehaald en medicijnen worden niet meer vergoed... De prijs zou wel weer mogen dalen zodat het voor iedereen betaalbaar blijft en overzichtelijkheid/transparantheid in de pakketten zou ook eens leuk zijn!

----------


## Hansz

> Wie weet hoeveel je zorgverzekeraar betaalt als je bij de huisarts bent geweest? En als je naar het ziekenhuis gaat, weet je dan hoeveel de zorg kost en of je verschillende keuzes hebt met welke kosten? 
> 
> Dus de stelling van deze maand is:
> 
> De prijzen van de geneeskundige zorg is te hoog en niet overzichtelijk
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!!!!!


De prijzen van de 'ziektebegeleiding' zijn waarschijnlijk 'nodig' omdat het systeem nogal onoverzichtelijk is, en waar er ondoorzichtelijke situaties ontstaan kun je chaos verwachten, EN graaien !
Wat ook sterk meespeelt in de torenhoge kosten is de struisvogelpolitiek die heel veel mensen bedrijven omdat ze allerlei welvaartsziekten oplopen ivm hun leefstijl, en dat is er een van 'we zien wel waar het schip strandt, maar we blijven doorvreten roken en zuipen en stressen"...EN DAT KOST NATUURLIJK VRESELIJK VEEL, AL DIE BYPASSES, TRANSPLANTATIES, ROLSTOELEN EN WAT AL NIET VOOR IN FEITE ONNODIGE KOSTEN, JA !!! NIET NODIG ALS JE WEET WAT JE EET!
dE SUPERMARKT LIGT VOOR 90% VOL MET JUNKFOOD, VOL E-NRS, LOOS, LEEG EN VOOS, WANT ER ZIT GEEN ZONNEKRACHT MEER IN, GEEN LEVENS-KRACHT, WEL SUIKER GEUR, KLEUR EN SMAAKSTOFFEN, JAJA STOP AL DIE LEKKERE PUDDINKJES EN FRISDRANKJES EN CHIPJES EN PLOFKIPPEN MAAR IN DAT ONVERZADIGBARE MONDJE...ALS JE MAAR WEET'
ELK GEBREKJE KOMT DOOR HET BEKJE !!!

Preventie zal op de LANGE (tisnieanders) termijn de ENIGE maatregel zijn die zoden aan de dijk zet, naast natuurlijk de eerlijke verdeling van het astronomische bedrag wat die "gezondheids"zorg elk jaar kost.
Normale salarissen voor iedereen, geen dure directeuren en managers meer en andere hotemetoten die alleen maar de volle ruif helpen leegvreten.
Eerlijke salarissen voor de allerbelangrijkste in de zorg het verplegend personeel, want waarom toucheert een 'Aertsz' een godsvermogen om giftige chemische symptoombestrijders voor te schrijven en chi chirurchen... denken al helemaaaal dat ze god zijn, terwijl ze in feite slechts een dienstverlenende baan hebben, plus allerlei lucratieve bijbanen waaronder hun feitelijke werk dus weer lijdt.

He..? wat ...? wat mn zorgverzekeraar betaalt aan mn huisarts ..??? teveel neem ik aan, net als aan apothekers die (ook al) zeer grote zakkenvullers bleken te zijn toen de medicijnen opeens tot 90% naar beneden konden....
Maarja, de Farmaceutische Industrie he?! google daar mares naar !

Enz. enz. ik... beste mensjen... ben dus helemaal niet te spreken over welke instantie dan ook in dit godvergeten land, het draait ALLEEN maar om GELD, GELD en noges GELD, en je ziet wat DAARvan terechtgekomen is.

Zo daserweruit! 

PREVENTIE PREVENTIE PREVENTIE PREVENTIE PREVENTIE PREVENTIE ...EN NATUURLIJK BIOLOGISCHE >LEVENS<MIDDELEN TOT JE NEMEN, ZONDER PESTICIDEN, GIFTIGE E-NUMMERS EN ANDERE ORGANENBEDREIGENDE ROTZOOI, GEWOON GE-ZON-D ETEN, NIET ROKEN, MATIG DRINKEN, WEINIG STRESS EN VEEL LACHEN..HAHAHA HIHIHI HOHOHO HEHEHE WHOEHAAAAA HIHAHO...IS ME DAT LACHUH....

----------


## Mathilde-1

Ik vind de prijzen ook heel onduidelijk. Reden:
1. rechtstreekse declaratie aan zorgverzekeraar. Zorgverzekeraar levert geen duidelijk overzicht van gedeclareerde kosten aan verzekerde.

2. Rare tariefafspraken, bijvoorbeeld bij fysio. Er bestaat sinds enkele jaren niet 1 tarief (namelijk een fysiotherapeutische behandeling van een half uur) meer, maar een hele reeks: zoals "intake en onderzoek", "uitgebreid onderzoek" e.d. Hoe kan de consument dit weten? En het is ook heel verwarrend. Je wil als consument gewoon betalen voor 1x en niet voor "intake". Hoe is dat te controleren? En waarom ligt de tijdsduur per behandeling niet vast? 
3. de dbc's. Deze moeten direct worden afgeschaft, aangezien hierbij geen prijsopgaaf mogelijk is. Ook is het niet mogelijk om de schadelast te beperken, aangezien de dokter mag declareren wat hem het handigst uitkomt.

----------

